# dangers of existential thinking.



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

well, ignore the word danger.
there is really nothing dangerous about thinking and you should not assume there is or feel uncomfortable thinking. thinking is very simple and the process does not hurdle ton of perplexity. it is innate and humanly among all of us. 
the problem begins thereby super-analyzing these innate abilities. i'm certain we all have a very significant moment in our life when we begin rationalizing ourselves and the world around us. some do this lightly and do not take too much into consideration too seriously while others go into extremes.
thoughts which consist of details such as
why was i born in this body? why do i exist? why do i think thoughts? what is the meaning of this existence? why do i see in first person instead of watching myself in third?
honestly, let's face it. you have probably wondered about all of these, wandering across the field of your vast imagination and turning every stone.

this leads to introspection tendencies and leads to more thinking. this entire process is done inside your head and you are spending a substantial amount of time ruminating over matters which ultimately hold no significance. this leads to fear, because upon doing so, you begin uncovering aspects of things you initially did not understand and you are also simultaneously questioning your beliefs. this stirs fear in you because the individual who was once comfortable living in certainty about everything is now questioning everything.

i used to do this all the time and i still do this. but that's not the point. whichever conclusion you come to, you need to make a choice. upon severely altering your perception, whatever your thoughts, everything around you will still remain exactly the same as it is now. nothing will start mystically floating into space. the people around you will not vanish. you will not start seeing pigs falling from the sky. 
will you choose to adapt, or will you permanately cease your activity?

if you choose to adapt, you will be fine and you will overcome your existential crisis. if you intend on doing something to harm yourself, nobody is stopping you. but you are doing it over something stupid. the point of life is to live, regardless of what the answers are. because this could be the only life you really have with no promise of what may or may not come after. it is crucial you make the most of your existence regardless of the details.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

and for those of you who go over philosophy theories. those are unfalsifiable abstractions. when something is unfalsifiable, it cannot be proven. anybody can use and make abstractions. do not fear the ones who were made by others because it is only their own and not yours.


----------



## Blacklizzy (Aug 26, 2013)

Great post!

The thoughts gradually fade, if you don't obsess with them. But especially in the beginning they are realllly hard to cope with. People will think one thought and say "it's just anxiety". Then they will think another and suddenly doubt it's just anxiety and try to look it up on google. So what i always found was that people need to feel that others have their thoughts as well. What thoughts? Well it's the really scary ones! (a collection from others and myself and they all go away):

-What is the meaning of I? Am i just an actor?

-Do i have control over this body? and what is "control" anyways

-It's just thoughts... but what is a thought?!

-What if i could switch egos with other bodys...

-what if i am going mad.

-Am i really human, how do i proof that i am an existing individual.

-How do i now that i keep breathing?

-what if my thoughts are not mine.

-how do other people actually perceive themselves?

-What is this first person view?

-What if this is a game/movie and all the help that i could possibly find is useless (because it's unreal anyways)

-What if i am dreaming.

-What is part of my body, and what isn't part of my body.

-What if i just stopped thinking "what if my awareness went blank"

-How can i proove that it is just anxiety and not some surreal nightmare where everything is possible.

Keep in mind that thoughts are TRIGGERED BY EMOTIONS. That is emotions of unreality and depersonalisation. They don't make sense out of that context.

Please let me know if you can relate to these thoughts, because that should actually show you that you are not alone and that these thoughts are NONSENSE!

At a point you are going to realise that it doesn't get worse. That's it. You won't die from these thoughts. They trouble you for some time but then as soon as you start associating with the world around you they start to fade away.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

.


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

Blacklizzy said:


> But especially in the beginning they are realllly hard to cope with. People will think one thought and say "it's just anxiety". Then they will think another and suddenly doubt it's just anxiety and try to look it up on google. So what i always found was that people need to feel that others have their thoughts as well.


Hah..so true!!I do exactly the same.


----------

